

Project Tango tablet listed on Google Play (not for sale yet) - datashovel
https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Project_Tango_Tablet_Development_Kit_Black?id=project_tango_tablet_black

======
datashovel
I'd love to know if anyone here knows more about this. When it's going to be
available for purchase, etc. This project has been on my radar for a long
time.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe10ExwzCqk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qe10ExwzCqk)

